# MacBook pro 13, quoi donc comme jeux



## kalavera (19 Avril 2011)

Re,

Bon je suis pas accro de jeu, mais tout de meme c'est toujours sympa d avoir des jeu .

Bon alors qu est ce qui tourne sur les nouveau macbook Pro ?? Rien ??

Sans blague perso comme bon jeu qui tourne very very bien c'est 

- minecraft

Si vous avez des suggestions car avec la carte graphique y semblerai que le choix soit plutot restreind


----------



## Lucieaus (19 Avril 2011)

Angry Birds.


----------



## supergrec (19 Avril 2011)

Call of duty 4


----------



## kalavera (19 Avril 2011)

Etonnant Call of duty 4, j ai lu 20 images secondes, Mais bon ??

Il y a Portal et certainement Portal 2


----------



## supergrec (19 Avril 2011)

kalavera a dit:


> Etonnant Call of duty 4, j ai lu 20 images secondes, Mais bon ??
> 
> Il y a Portal et certainement Portal 2



Je peut te l'assurer, j'y joue tout les jours. aucun bug, fluidité parfaite.


----------



## kalavera (20 Avril 2011)

Non mais je te crois, mais j avais lu ce test
http://www.macworld.fr/article/mac/test-macbook-pro-2011/512665/

sinon y a t il d autre jeux interessant


----------



## ARSyBi (20 Avril 2011)

Fluidité parfaite en 800x600 et tout en Low oui CoD 4 tourne parfaitement !
Faut arreté un MBP c'est pas pour jouer  stou ! soit tu veux faire ton beau devant les filles soit tu veux jouer
Pour jouer sur PC portable c'est 1500 euros
(euuu je sens que je me répète depuis plusieurs post la ^^)


----------



## supergrec (21 Avril 2011)

ARSyBi a dit:


> Fluidité parfaite en 800x600 et tout en Low oui CoD 4 tourne parfaitement !
> Faut arreté un MBP c'est pas pour jouer  stou ! soit tu veux faire ton beau devant les filles soit tu veux jouer
> Pour jouer sur PC portable c'est 1500 euros
> (euuu je sens que je me répète depuis plusieurs post la ^^)



écoute l'amis, moi ça me satisfait parfaitement, je ne suis pas un accro des jeux, mais j'aime faire ma petite parti. 

J'ai pas besoin d'avoir une résolution de 1600 x 900 LED HD

Et puis merde je fait ce que je veut avec mon macbook. ya des jeux a disposition j'en profite.

Oui je veut joué, oui je veut le montré au femmes et les mettre dans mon lit, oui je veut travailler avec, oui je veut que la batterie tienne, oui je veut une rapidité, oui je veut un environnement ( mac os x ), oui je veut une qualité, oui je veut une finission, oui je veut un service client performant, OUI J AI UN MACBOOK PRO et alors !!!


----------



## photo4photos (21 Avril 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> écoute l'amis, moi ça me satisfait parfaitement, je ne suis pas un accro des jeux, mais j'aime faire ma petite parti.
> 
> J'ai pas besoin d'avoir une résolution de 1600 x 900 LED HD
> 
> ...



J'aime 

Moi j'ai un macbook pro 13 de 2010 et je fais tourner assassin's creed 2 donc... :love:


----------



## Ugooo (21 Avril 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> J'aime
> 
> Moi j'ai un macbook pro 13 de 2010 et je fais tourner assassin's creed 2 donc... :love:



Serieux? t'as les options en moyen ou en faible?
Brotherhood devrait tourner aussi alors, c'est le meme moteur.


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir, 

http://www.macgames.fr/
Il y a une "vaste" gamme de jeux, vous y trouverez sûrement votre bonheur.
Un petit coup d'oeil sur : FONCTIONNE T IL AVEC MON MAC et vous aurez réponses à vos questions.

Les nouveaux MBP sont plus que performant, ça devrait faire tourner la quasi totalité des jeux actuels.

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## kalavera (21 Avril 2011)

Eh bien merci pour vos reponses, mais il est vrai que avant d acheter un jeu j aime savoir si il fonctionnera sur mon petit macbook.

Je ne suis pas accros, mais il est tjrs sympa de s occuper.

J ai lu par contre etonnament que chez certain Portal 2 ramé un peut, alors qu il s agit du meme moteur que Half life 2. J ai Borderland sur PS3 assez genial mais pareil je me pause la question de savoir si il tourne sur mon Mac. En plus certains on l air d avoir des soucis de ventilos ou autre, je voudrai pas bousiller ma bete ( comment la tester d ailleurs pour voir si il y a un soucis ? ) je voulais metre une coque mais vu les problemes de dissipations de chaleur je vais le laisser sans.

D ailleurs j hesite à acheter l orange box mais je n aime que Half life et pas les Team Fortress et jeu multi joueur.

Merci

P.S. / avez vous une souris pour les jeux, j avoe que minecraft c est un peut l horreur.


----------



## ARSyBi (21 Avril 2011)

Je te conseil la RAT 7 de chez Cyborg ! elle est vraiment bien, tu peut "l'exploser" pour l'adapter parfaitement à ta main
Assassin creed 2 sur MBP ça doit être sacrément vilain quand même je reste sur mon avis un MAC c'est pas fait pour jouer à moi de se prendre un MAC pro mais bon aucune utilité vu que pour la moitié voir le quart de son prix ta une jolie bébete  PC
Apres si c'est pas fait pour des jeux forcément rien n'est adapté comme le refroidissement par exemple
Tu as Wow qui tourne dessus si tu veux, sinon va faire des pti jeux dispo sur le MAS, mi je m'amuse bien au golf !


----------



## kalavera (21 Avril 2011)

Ok je vais voir cette fameuse RAT,

Pour les jeux j ai un macbookpro, il est evident que ce n est pas du tout son usage principal, car je joue tres peut. d ailleurs je suis comble par minecraft qui vaut tous les jeux pour moi.

Mais bon un peut de variete Freecell, Portal me semble un puzzle games sympa. Assassin non merci trop long pour moi.

J avoue qu en ce moment il y a un retout de petit jeux geniaux,, le tout c'est de les trouver.

Mais pour l exploitation video je penser que c etait la carte graphique mais cela doit etre surtout le processeur.


----------



## ARSyBi (21 Avril 2011)

Non c'est clairement la graphique qui est en cause


----------



## kalavera (21 Avril 2011)

Alors elle n est pas si pourrie, si elle permet d afficher une image sur un ecran hD


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Avril 2011)

kalavera a dit:


> En plus certains on l air d avoir des soucis de ventilos ou autre, je voudrai pas bousiller ma bete ( comment la tester d ailleurs pour voir si il y a un soucis ? ) je voulais metre une coque mais vu les problemes de dissipations de chaleur je vais le laisser sans.



Les MacBook Pro 2011 ont un problème de surchauffe : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/197222/surchauffe-des-macbook-pro-2011-apple-au-courant
Évite d'utiliser ton ordinateur sur ton lit, il faut le poser sur une surface plane dure pour que la circulation de l'air se fasse.

Installe iStat Pro, un petit widget que tu trouves facilement sur le net pour surveiller les constantes et températures des composants de ton ordinateur.
SMCFanControl te permettra de contrôler les ventilos.
Et enfin Onyx, un logiciel qui te servira au cas où ton MBP plante (cf : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html ), tu trouveras plus d'explication 

Pour la souris, une Razer est plutôt sympa pour les gamers.


----------



## ARSyBi (21 Avril 2011)

Afficher une image et faire tourner CoD4 (pas tres gros jeu non plus !) c'est différent


----------



## kalavera (21 Avril 2011)

merci je vais installer tout ça, mais quand tu parles de problemes de chauffe, c est peut etre normal aussi sinon il y aurai eu des retours et Apple aurait du changer leur matos.

Pour le controle des ventilos je comprends pas trop l utilite, c'est de le faire tourner plus vite, cela peut aussi user prematurement le ventilo , Non ??

Mais tout du moins merci je vais installer  tout cela

Donc installe processeur CPU 37 degre quel devra etre le max ?

J avoue que etant ancien PCiste, cela n etait pas un soucis que le processeur chauffe bcp et d ailleurs d apres ce que j avais lu cela ne ralentis pas pour autant sa vie. Donc a part que si ca surchauffe cela eteint la machine, je ne sais pas si le logiciel de ventilo ne tiens pas plus d un gadget


----------



## Rémi M (21 Avril 2011)

ARSyBi a dit:


> Afficher une image et faire tourner CoD4 (pas tres gros jeu non plus !) c'est différent



Call Of Duty 4 tourne très bien : 

Affichage : 1280 x 800
Niveau graphique : Moyen 
Mac : Macbook Pro 13" Late 2010 (2,4 Ghz, donc le 1er Macbook Pro)
État du jeu : Aucun bug / Lag / ou ralentissement. 

Ça peut toujours dépanner, mais bon je suis passé à la PS3 sur un écran Full HD, c'est quand même plus plaisant  

Mais il faut arrêter de dire que Mac n'est pas fait pour jouer, il y a certes beaucoup moins de développeurs pour Mac, mais les jeux qui y sont développés tournent correctement et ne sont pas forcément prévus pour les Mac Pro ou les iMac 27" avec leurs configurations optimales, ça tourne très bien sur nos Macbook (ou Pro) avec un bon niveau graphique.


----------



## kalavera (21 Avril 2011)

Slt Remi, mais il y a le fait que ta carte graphique est plus puissante que les derniers macbook pro.

Quand est il du logiciel des ventilos est ce vraiment utile ? Et comment connaitre les reglages.

y a t il moyen de deceler un probleme  sur les macbook pro, ?

MErci


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Avril 2011)

kalavera a dit:


> Quand est il du logiciel des ventilos est ce vraiment utile ? Et comment connaitre les reglages.
> 
> y a t il moyen de deceler un probleme  sur les macbook pro, ?
> 
> MErci



Le MBP gère lui même le contrôle des ventilateurs, mais les logiciels comme SMC fan control prennent le dessus sur le profil de refroidissement développé par Apple. Tu peux ainsi optimiser la ventilation.
SMCfanControl s'affiche sur la barre d'outil au haut à droit, de-là tu peux accéder aux réglages ou laisser par défaut. C'est juste un outil en plus, mais rien ne vous oblige à l'utiliser. 

Pourquoi partez-vous du principe que vous auriez un pépin avec votre MacBook Pro, il y a certes quelques soucis comme pour tous appareils électroniques/informatiques mais les ordinateurs Apple sont relativement stables.
Le SAV d'Apple est plus que performant.

Si vous constatez un ralentissement, un bruit suspect ou autres que vous n'avez pas en temps normal, faites un check up avec Onyx et avec le CD d'installation fourni dans la boite (mais là encore, un petit tour sur le site débuter sur Mac vous donnera plus d'explication  )


----------



## kalavera (21 Avril 2011)

Oui Pourquoi ??

Tu as raison apres tout quand je vois mon pote dans la zic qui trimballe son vieux macbook depuis 5 ans sur tous ces concerts, avec le vent, la pluie, etc... et qui fonctionne tjrs.

Non en faites j avoue que je comprenais pas trop car un processeur ça chauffe tjrs, et peut etre est ce lie au fait qu ils installent aujourd hui des processeurs puissants, alors qu à une epoque les proc etaient un peut obsolète.

Perso je suis hyper content de cette macine, clavier genial, qui s allume le soir, je peux trimballer des films pour les gamins ma musique , enregistre mes grattes partout (bien que l ecran soit juste pour logic pro ) un peut serre pourrions nous dire.

Tres belle machine et Mac os c est un bonheur.

Une Derniere chose, voyant que tu sembles bien connaitre la bete , faut il eviter les coques 

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------

Bon j ai quand meme jouer a Portal, je suis assez decu, tout de suite les ventilos tournent à fonds c est pas tres ncourageant.

Bon ensuite apres 5 bonnes minutes il me donne comme resultat

CPU a 72 degre et le ventlo qui tourne a 6100 tours minutes.

Alors est ce que cela fera avec plus ou moins tous les jeux ?  J espere que le ventilo ne tournera pas autant avec Pro Logic, j ai eu un macbook air il etait tres tres silencieux .

Merci


----------



## badmonkeyman (21 Avril 2011)

Personnellement, je ne suis pas fan des coques de protection vendus dans le commerce.
La structure en aluminium du MBP est déjà résistant en lui même, les rayures et les micro-choc n'endommagent pas le système (je n'encourage pas à balancer votre ordinateur ou à le planter avec un couteau de cuisine  )

Je conseille plutôt les housses du type Be.ez LArobe qu'on peut trouver à la fnac ou sur MacWay.
Je préfère laisser "respirer" ma machine.


----------



## ARSyBi (21 Avril 2011)

On doit pas avoir les même valeurs en terme de graphisme kalavera mais je vais de ce pas tester Cod4 sur mon MBP


----------



## photo4photos (21 Avril 2011)

Bon... Pour mettre tout le monde d'accord... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlOtM16HDxA

Et encore...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvqKvfnQEXI&feature=fvst


Quelqu'un souhaite parler ?


----------



## kalavera (21 Avril 2011)

merci pour les videos mais ce sont les anciens macbook Pro avec la carte graphique de chez Nvidia il me semble la GTM 320 un truc comme ça, elle est bcp plus performante que la HD 3000 de chez Ati 


Pour assassin cela semble bien ramer quand meme. Mais j avoue ne pas chercher à jouer à de tels jeux.  C est tres occasionnnel  mais portal a bien lancer les ventilos, là j utilise Logic pro collage etc etc enregistrement  à peine 50 degre et 2000 tours au ventilo

Pour Arsybi je n ai pas compris ta reponse


----------



## ARSyBi (21 Avril 2011)

Pardon je parlé de Rémi M plutot
Faut avouer AC II c'est assez vilain
CoD 4 c'ets pas non plus une bete niveau graphisme mas bon...


----------



## Rémi M (21 Avril 2011)

Je te joins un petit screenshot pour te montrer le rendu


----------



## ARSyBi (21 Avril 2011)

Euu ca fait longtemps que j'y est plus joué mais c'est sacrément moche quand même regarde tes gants !


----------



## Rémi M (22 Avril 2011)

Le screenshot date de 4 mois, et ça doit faire autant de temps que j'ai arrêté de jouer. 

C'est vrai que ça ne donne pas la même envie de jouer que sur une console, mais j'ai vraiment connu pire et le plaisir n'est pas gâché pour autant.


----------



## photo4photos (22 Avril 2011)

Oublie pas que assassins creed 2 est joué tout en full


----------



## ARSyBi (22 Avril 2011)

Quelques lag sur AC II quand même mais je ne souhaite pas mourir bête et devant tant d'insistance je vais ce weekend tester des jeux sur mon MBP 2010


----------



## photo4photos (24 Avril 2011)

ARSyBi a dit:


> Quelques lag sur AC II quand même mais je ne souhaite pas mourir bête et devant tant d'insistance je vais ce weekend tester des jeux sur mon MBP 2010



Sage résolution, tu seras agréablement surpris de ton petit :love:


----------



## kalavera (24 Avril 2011)

Mais rassure moi les ventilos ce mettent quand meme à carburer , NON !!

Je pense qu il est possible de jouer mais il est vrai que cela declenche rapidement les ventilos. Apres si ce n est pas dangereux je ne vois pas en quoi cel pourrait etre genant


----------

